# It's now safe to turn off your computer



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I have recently repartitioned and reformated my hard drive. Now everithing is functioning well but when I shoutdown my computer I don't see the "It's now safe to turn off your computer" screen. It turnes off without a delay, imediatelly.How can I get It back?

Short description of my configuration:
Win98se
QDI A dvance 10f mainboard


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

This is actually the correct way for an ATX system to shut down. The old it is now safe to shutdown your computer should not have shown on an ATX machine. I have no idea how you would get it back or why you would want to. But, if you really do, maybe someone else knows.

SeeYa


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Or you can check with this shutdown supplement as well,

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WURecommended/S_WUFeatured/Win98SE/Default.asp


----------



## ollieo (Sep 10, 2002)

This maybe too long to post, if it is I will split it up into two posts. This has been a real time saver for me.

Put An Icon on Your Desktop to Shut Down Your Computer

1.	Right Click the Desktop and select New, Shortcut.
2.	2. A screen will appear asking you for a Command Line.
3.	Heres what you put in that box:

Rundll32.exe shell32.dll.SHExitWindowsEx N

WAIT before you click N replace the N at the end of the command line with one of the following numbers:

O - Log Off  (this shuts down all running processes and logs the user off).

1  Shutdown  (this shuts the system down to the point where you can turn off the computer).

2  Re-boot  (this shuts the system down and re-boots the computer).

4  Force  (this shuts the system down without notifying any running programs. Information can be lost with this one, so be careful).

8  Power off  (this shuts the computer down and turns the power off {on systems that support it]).

You can use combinations of the above by adding them together. For example: use 6 to re-start (2) the computer forcefully (4).

Final Note: Now that you have the shutdown shortcut on your desktop, you may want to drag it to your taskbar for easier access.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Your shutdown process is fine. This is really just a timing issue with the BIOS and the screen probably just goes by too fast to see.


----------

